# crank brothers cobalt foam grips



## crappycivic (Sep 4, 2010)

anyone tried these yet? locking and only 65g per pair stated on site.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

When the foam wears out...you're now stuck with four useless locking clamps. Get Bontrager Race X Lite - 23g with plugs, and much more economical.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

You can lighten up everything...
BUT, it's all about rolling resistance...








​


----------



## pipeline (Apr 15, 2008)

65 grams......awfully heavy for what it is.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

No you're not... you can cut the foam off and then wrap the plastic tubes with handlebar tape. Which can be gotten in gel, cork, vinyl, foam, and cloth varieties with varying comfort to weight ratios.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> No you're not... you can cut the foam off and then wrap the plastic tubes with handlebar tape. Which can be gotten in gel, cork, vinyl, foam, and cloth varieties with varying comfort to weight ratios.


But then why not just wrap the bare H/Bar?

Forgive me if i am missing some sarcasm.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well one reason would be if you're in the habit of moving/changing parts often on the bike. Locking grips are quick on/off, useful when you're switching shifters and brake levers about, or planning a bar swap in the future.


----------



## crappycivic (Sep 4, 2010)

site says they sell replacable foam grips for them


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

i think this is just dumb. making quick changes will still be difficult as foam grips stick to handlebars like glue. they are difficult to get on or off nevermind sliding around on the bar...that is non-existant.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ummmm... like all lockon grips... the grip surface is fitted around a plastic or aluminium tube which is what slides onto the bar. At no time does the foam make contact with the bar itself.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> Ummmm... like all lockon grips... the grip surface is fitted around a plastic or aluminium tube which is what slides onto the bar. At no time does the foam make contact with the bar itself.


you're right...that makes more sense to me now.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

These look nice. I just spent 30 minutes with compressed air and lots of swearing to get my foam grips off my last bars (I did use some spray adhesive...woops). I could be convinced these are sweet.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Since I tend to prefer cork grips (which need to be glued in place usually), I do use locking grips until I've finalized my bar/lever/shifter setups and can then glue the final grips in place.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Since I tend to prefer cork grips (which need to be glued in place usually), I do use locking grips until I've finalized my bar/lever/shifter setups and can then glue the final grips in place.


Word:










Waiting to put my foamies on when I get the bar length dialed in.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Somehow Crankbrothers will manage to produce a grip that falls apart like the rest of their stuff. I'm not sure how they'll do it, but give it a few months and we will be on here saying how these are the worst things ever.


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

Any update on how these are holding up? anyone...


----------



## arrover (Mar 28, 2010)

I have ridden a handfull of times on mine so far and they seem fine. They are the first foam grips that I have ever had so they are a little different than my other bikes. Mine weighted 73g on my Park scale. One thing that I don't care for is the small Torx screw on the lock rings. I wish it was just a plain allen.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Any more feedback on these? They look pretty decent. Thx


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

ESI's are much better. Get a pair!


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

I put them on my trail bike to shave a few grams and they're pretty good. Not as comfy as rogue lockons that I normally use, but not a deal breaker either. Lock-on is a requirement for me so when I swapped out to grip shift, I was bummed they didn't make a grip shift length.

A little creativity, and these puppies shortened right up:









65g before the shortening mod without endcaps, 58 grams after mod - replaced a set of 100+ gram grips. I prefer the torx, since the screws are so small, they'd probably strip if they were allens. Had to tighten these a bit more than my ODI's since the part that contacts the bar is plastic and requires a little more clamping force to keep from slipping.

Overall, I'd buy them again.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

I have those on mine right now. Got them because of the blue accents, nothing more. They came out weighted to be 68gr. If you want ultimate grip lightness, use the Scott AT4 Foam that's 32gr but thicker foam than the Cobalt and more secure. The model is "AT4" so make sure you get that one.


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

cosmoworks said:


> I put them on my trail bike to shave a few grams and they're pretty good. Not as comfy as rogue lockons that I normally use, but not a deal breaker either. Lock-on is a requirement for me so when I swapped out to grip shift, I was bummed they didn't make a grip shift length.
> 
> A little creativity, and these puppies shortened right up:
> 
> ...


How did you take them apart to shorten? I took mine off to look but didn't want to break them messing around.


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

MaukaRunner said:


> How did you take them apart to shorten? I took mine off to look but didn't want to break them messing around.


I rolled the foam off the plastic core, then cut the a section out of the middle of the plastic core tube. Then clamped the two halves to an aluminum bar, and used a soldering iron to melt them back together. Then I cut down the foam cover and re-rolled it back onto the plastic core. :thumbsup:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

I have installed them on my hardtail a short time ago. They are fine, but I do not like how the clamps protrude out. They catch my finger if I move my hand around. I would switch to regular foams.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

i think people are not looking at the reason why they actually WOULD make these grips, instead just looking at the negatives. If you look at it from the point of view of fixing a problem it makes sense to me. I have been using ESI racers mostly, but here and there use other foam grips. 
The 2 biggest problems is first like everyone stated that you can easily take these on and off which is a big problem with ESI's for me. Not only for changing parts like brakes/shifters or the handlebars, but when its time to replace the grips its annoying to get the old ones off and the new ones on (no i wont use a razor to cut off the old ones from a set of carbon bars).
The second reason being that i constantly ruin foam grips when i cut it too close and rub a tree, which is really annoying and cuts the grips life span in half.

So while i wouldnt go buy these myself, i can understand why they would make them. Try and look at it from another point of view is all im trying to relay.


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

cosmoworks said:


> I rolled the foam off the plastic core, then cut the a section out of the middle of the plastic core tube. Then clamped the two halves to an aluminum bar, and used a soldering iron to melt them back together. Then I cut down the foam cover and re-rolled it back onto the plastic core. :thumbsup:


Cool, I thought it would be an easier job since CB says they will have replaceable foam.

So is the foam glued on?


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

MaukaRunner said:


> So is the foam glued on?


Yeah, it's some kind of tacky adhesive which stays sticky even if you remove it. I didn't apply any new adhesive when I rolled them back on - they just stuck back to the core without any issue.


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

cosmoworks said:


> I rolled the foam off the plastic core, then cut the a section out of the middle of the plastic core tube. Then clamped the two halves to an aluminum bar, and used a soldering iron to melt them back together. Then I cut down the foam cover and re-rolled it back onto the plastic core. :thumbsup:


Cool. I wonder if the so called replacement foams are installed the same way.

It's a nice grip but I took mine off since it's a pain to keep the small torx with me. But if you have a Juicy Torx wrench it has the small size and the one for the disk bolts.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

3Ronin said:


> i think people are not looking at the reason why they actually WOULD make these grips, instead just looking at the negatives. If you look at it from the point of view of fixing a problem it makes sense to me. I have been using ESI racers mostly, but here and there use other foam grips.
> The 2 biggest problems is first like everyone stated that you can easily take these on and off which is a big problem with ESI's for me. Not only for changing parts like brakes/shifters or the handlebars, but when its time to replace the grips its annoying to get the old ones off and the new ones on (no i wont use a razor to cut off the old ones from a set of carbon bars).
> The second reason being that i constantly ruin foam grips when i cut it too close and rub a tree, which is really annoying and cuts the grips life span in half.
> 
> So while i wouldnt go buy these myself, i can understand why they would make them. Try and look at it from another point of view is all im trying to relay.


 The benefits to me don't outweigh all of the negatives. CB may have solved a couple of issues with these but have created more.


----------



## Spartan14 (Aug 17, 2010)

Veda said:


> I have those on mine right now. Got them because of the blue accents, nothing more.


That's definitely what draws you to them. I've gotta get my old slide on grips off to remove some hardware. If you embrace the OCD side they make matching clamps for seat posts, stem, skewers, wheel sets, pedals, everything. It looks pretty cool albeit expensive. Maybe when you wanna show your bike some love but there is nothing wrong with it you give it another crank brothers product?


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Just an update, the lightest grip I could find right now is the new Scott foam non locking ones at 14gr a pair!


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

A friend that attended sea otter said Specialized had some lightweight foam grips coming out that were either 9gr each or 9gr for the pair, can't remember for sure, and were pretty cheap, like $10 a pair when he checked pricing for me last Friday.
I will get a pair when they come in later in August.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

I bought these because I'm totally vain. Not becuase of the weight.










I like how they look and feel. I don't like the bolts. They are made of cheese.


----------



## Spartan14 (Aug 17, 2010)

weescott said:


> I bought these because I'm totally vain. Not becuase of the weight.


I'm right there with you. I just installed the cobalt 3 handlebars and cobalt grips in blue. I also already have the Cobalt 3 eggbeaters in blue. I can't wait to get the matching seat post, clamp, stem, wheelset, and directset. Next week I'm getting the stem and seat clamp. I can't be the only one wondering if the Cobalt 3 29er wheelset will ever be available in blue?

Yes I know I'm vain and mildly OCD but I can live with it.


----------



## highsierrabear (Oct 11, 2011)

I normally don't write reviews or comment on random bike parts, but my experience with these things is so horrible that I have to share.

They are nice and light, and that's the best thing about them.

Here's my experience with them (coming from ODI lock on grips). They are so fragile that I cant get them to lock on without twisting. I very gingerly tightened the locknuts 1/8 of a turn at a time trying to get them to tighten up. I can't get them to stay in place without going over the recommended torque. I'm also using carbon prep friction building compound on my bars for extra grip. Sure enough, while carefully tightening them, one of the bolts stripped out of the flimsy plastic lock on collar. Complete junk. Avoid at all costs.

Oh, one more thing. They came with 4 bar end plugs (which I thought was odd). The reason is that the bar end plugs are brittle plastic and three of them cracked just putting them into the bar! Again, complete and utter junk.

I haven't even ridden with them yet, and they easily twist on the bar. Flimsy junk. Avoid.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

:nono:


highsierrabear said:


> I normally don't write reviews or comment on random bike parts, but my experience with these things is so horrible that I have to share.
> 
> They are nice and light, and that's the best thing about them.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's all I need to hear to stay away from these things.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

y0bailey said:


> These look nice. I just spent 30 minutes with compressed air and lots of swearing to get my foam grips off my last bars (I did use some spray adhesive...woops). I could be convinced these are sweet.


Just a little bit of alcohol would take them off in a second. use a small plastic syringe to squeeze a bit between grip and bar and you are done


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I put a pair on my wife's bike as she likes the comfort of foam.
Personally, I don't like the disconnected feeling of all that cushion.
I have a pair of the iodines on my urban bike bucause they look cool
But I couldnt tourqe them enough to stay put on my carbon bars on the 
trail. The bar ends suck . You can't remove them without pulling 
them apart. I prefer my ODIs.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Short update after using it for a while. They suck. Protruding clamps are annoying, difficult to tighten properly.


----------

